
Why restaurant meals don't look like the ads - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101664104
======
ozh
I don't call "restaurant" a place where you eat sandwiches. Cultural point, I
guess.

~~~
VLM
Colloquially if most people eat there, you have to ask a server for a bag its
a restaurant, if its normal or at least not noteworthy to walk out (or drive
thru) with a bag of food its a store. One is primarily a place to eat, and
they also happen to sell food. The other is a place to get food, although you
can often sit there and eat.

Internally if its a franchise most call it a store (Hi we're store #35135 and
our computer is broken ...). My source is my sister who worked a long time ago
at McD. So the first "site" museum is called store number 1, her job title
eventually was "store manager", their annual economic results are reported as
"same store sales" etc.

------
uniclaude
"You think models wake up looking like that every day? They have a lot of
people making sure they look as good as they can—same thing with food,"

Except that when you see a model, what's being sold to you is the outfit the
model is wearing, not the model itself.

~~~
tannerc
Yes, but arguably. The model gives you a vision of "I could look like that if
I wore what they're wearing." It is a weird metaphor for fast food regardless.

------
djloche
For the most part, restaurant meals do look like the ads, or even better than
the ads. This does not apply to fast food stores like McDonalds, Wendys,
Subway, etc.

Fast food stores don't build their reputation around how their food looks
because their food is prepared as take-out from the start. It comes in a box
or wrapped up in foil or paper. The fast food store doesn't care about how it
looks, but they do care about the speed in which it is prepared, paid for -
and how fast they can get that customer out the door and replaced with
another.

------
njharman
The store bought items look surprisingly close to the ads. The food ads
appear, relatively less modified than say the female on the cover of every
fashion mag.

------
VLM
Its not just the food. For an equally good time compare the employees and
customers in the advertisements with actual employees and actual customers.

For some retail establishments like Walmart this can be highly contrasting.
Olive Garden and Applebees are strangely honest.

------
tvirelli
Another big difference is how they cook the patties. They only brown a frozen
patty. This is why it look thicker. When you cook the patty it looses fat and
juices. This makes it look thin.

